# Harvey Is Home



## wendylee (May 28, 2012)

Harvey came home yesterday morning and I'm thrilled to report everything is going well. Only one potty accident so far. Enjoy watching him play with his toys, he is so animated. Takes lots of nice long naps so we have plenty of recovery time.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

how precious. Congratulations. More pics.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

he's so precious!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

He's so cute. Congrats and enjoy?


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

What a little doll!!! Looking forward to watching him grow!


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

Beautiful. More, more pics!!!


----------



## Beau's mom (Oct 6, 2011)

:whoo:Wheeeeeeeeeeeeeeee! Enjoy the ride!!:whoo:


----------



## Charleysmom (Dec 6, 2011)

congrats. enjoy every minute. this time goes by so quickly. love the name harvey.


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

Congrats- Harvey is ADORABLE!
Enjoy, enjoy enjoy- puppies are so sweet and loveable.


----------



## jemmax (Jan 3, 2012)

Enjoy this wonderful time with Harvey - what a cutie !


----------



## lise (Sep 1, 2006)

Welcome home Harvey!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

He looks right at home. More pictures.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

awwwwww, he is GORGEOUS! congratulations and we need more PICTURES!!!!


----------



## BennyBoy (Apr 25, 2012)

Congratulations! He is adorable


----------



## Sparkle (May 17, 2012)

You'll be amazed at how quickly you fall so deeply in love with Harvey! This is the most amazing breed. Enjoy every minute!


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

I keep revisiting this thread to get more updates on sweet Harvey. Would love another pic. Hope all is going well with the little guy.


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

Congratulations, what a cutie!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Ah, he's so adorable! Looking forward to seeing more of him!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

They grow so fast we need lots of pictures


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Oh My - what a little fur ball! He is darling! Cute name, too! Yep, they steal your heart.


----------



## RickR (Feb 15, 2007)

Harvey is so cute. Love his name.
Paula


----------



## wendylee (May 28, 2012)

My husband and I are having a great time with Harvey! Harvey is doing great and we are enjoying every minute, even the middle of the night potty. He loves to running around the house, his toys and playing outside.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Harvey is a doll... And of course, my FAVORITE color pattern!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

OH MY GOSH that video is SO cute!!!! Adorable! COngratulations!!!


----------



## mamacjt (Aug 23, 2011)

LOVE, LOVE, LOVE the video!! What a sweetie!


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Thank You for that video. I loved it.
Harvey is doing Great!


----------



## NvonS (Jul 8, 2010)

OMG! He is beautiful. Enjoy him <3


----------



## Momo means Peach (Jun 7, 2011)

Congrats! Gorgeous dog and a fun video! His looks kind of reminds me of Kodi.


----------

